# Matlock/Eastwood etc



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

What a lovely part of the world, I was just up there yesterday, saw where DH Lawrence was born, chatted to a few people, everyone is dead friendly and they all sound like Sean Bean. I'd recommend anyone with a car to go driving around there for a day out


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Sep 10, 2008)

er yeah


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 11, 2008)

my brother lives there. can't visit him with out thinking about dead mans shoes


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 11, 2008)

i was just gonna say, wasnt dead mans shoes filmed there....

anyway lovely looking place


----------



## moose (Sep 15, 2008)

isitme said:


> they all sound like Sean Bean



But he's got a Sheffield accent


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Sep 15, 2008)

Hmm... it's ok but Eastwood got more than a bit dull after living there for seven years.  I was a teenager for most of that though, so I suppose _anywhere_ gets boring.  Eastwood would get _more_ boring though.

Still not bad for the odd visit, although it's a suburb of Ikea these days.  Accents are somewhere between Nottinghamshire and Derbyshire IIRC, much like the place itself.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 17, 2008)

They have a nice slalom course and some scary cliffs behind it. That's about all I know about Matlock.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 18, 2008)

haha people from Matlock are friendly... fuck me

I suggest you go drinking there on a saturday evening.

It has long been known by bikers that the most miserable twats in derbyshire live in matlock bath and serve disgusting fish and chips and crap coffee.


----------



## Mallard (Sep 20, 2008)

Cloud said:


> It has long been known by bikers that the most miserable twats in derbyshire live in matlock bath and serve disgusting fish and chips and crap coffee.



To be fair, a lot of Derbyshire folk think that the council should employ snipers for the bikers. I'm with 'em after many unpleasant experiences. If you like Meat Loaf and leathers and order Fish and Chips that far from the sea you have it coming tbh.


----------

